
Blood Spatter Will Tell - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/62/systems/blood-spatter-will-tell
======
wmeredith
Blood spatter analysis, along with most all other forensic “science” (save DNA
testing), is hand wavy bullshit that’s more about upping case closure rates
than convictions. Here’s a good overview
[https://theintercept.com/2015/04/24/badforensics/](https://theintercept.com/2015/04/24/badforensics/)

~~~
cafard
Indeed, the NY Times Sunday Magazine had a piece not long ago about some
fellow in Texas who was convicted chiefly on what sounded like really sorry
blood splatter evidence:
[https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/05/23/magazine/joe-...](https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/05/23/magazine/joe-
bryan-blood-forensics-murder.html)

